# Insecticide around the house?



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking for suggestions here. The grasshopper invasion has started. It's bad enough to fight them in the field or walking anywhere in the grass, but they also tend to cover the side of the house and porch rails which really just get on your nerves. I've found some stuff called Tempo SC that I can spray on the side of the house and porch that gives me dead grasshoppers in a couple of hours, and still gives me more dead ones a week later.

Problem is they seem to lose their guts or something. Doesn't seem to be in the spot they finally come to rest, but perhaps as they try to escape or something. Anyway, not fun to clean up. The pressure washer sometimes has trouble cleaning it up unless you turn it up high enough to take the paint off the siding or score the concrete.

I'll attach some photos for reference, but anyone have suggestions on a less messy way to keep the grasshoppers off the porch and house? Seems like I used something else before that killed them without the mess, but I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You might try Spectracide.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Guess that's one more thing to be thankful around here, no hoards of grasshoppers or feral hogs.


----------

